# Would your customers order online?



## zondar (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey there,

Wondering: 

How many people in catering use online ordering?

How much would online ordering be worth to a catering business?

I think it would be useful for inner city offices who need to place regular orders... It would also be useful for billing and building a CRM.

Cheers,

Z


----------

